# DLAB test score waivers



## Karoshi (Jun 5, 2013)

Dear Super Smart People,

I just finished taking my DLAB test at Fort Carson this morning and unfortunately I did not score as high as I would have liked to. After completing the test I was told that had a passing score, but did not hit my target score. I asked the test personnel if I could re-take the test in 6 months, but was informed that because my score is passing I can't retake the test. Is anyone familiar with the waivers required to allow me to take a higher category language if I fell short of my target score, or to retake the test later for a higher score? I have a feeling that the target score (105) my unit retention NCO informed me I needed may be higher than is actually necessary for some of my intended re-enlistment units, however I have not been able to get a hold of him yet to confirm this. Any insight into this would be very helpful, while I wait to hear back from my retention NCO.

V/R,

K.


----------



## Short Round (Jun 5, 2013)

If you do get to retake the test check this study guide out. I used it to study for about two weeks and helped me score a 116 for my CI/HUMINT screening. Its a great tool and gets your mind used to understanding changes in grammar and syntax on the fly.

http://deltagearinc.com/kit-and-tools/kit/dlab-study-guide.php

Good luck!


----------



## Kunoichii (Jun 6, 2013)

From what I've seen, as long as you can get a passing score, you should be able to get into most languages. The test doesn't accurately reflect language learning ability in my opinion.


----------



## goon175 (Jun 6, 2013)

Right now, for MOS conversion under the BEAR program, you need at least a 105 - as per the BEAR message.


----------



## Short Round (Jun 6, 2013)

I believe that it also factors into what category language DOD schools like the one in Monterey will train you in. Not sure if the score prerequisites for the various languages are set in stone or if they're waiverable based on other factors.

85-CAT I
90-CAT II
95-CAT III
100-CAT IV


----------



## goon175 (Jun 6, 2013)

With the current BEAR message, they kind of through out the categories and said you need a minimum 105 to participate in the program, regardless of language


----------



## Short Round (Jun 6, 2013)

goon175 said:


> With the current BEAR message, they kind of through out the categories and said you need a minimum 105 to participate in the program, regardless of language


Marine Corps does something similar, I think its only a minimum of 100 for all languages although they'll often waiver 90-100 for Categories 1 and 2 for units that are hurting for specific linguists.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Jun 6, 2013)

Short Round said:


> If you do get to retake the test check this study guide out. I used it to study for about two weeks and helped me score a 116 for my CI/HUMINT screening. Its a great tool and gets your mind used to understanding changes in grammar and syntax on the fly.
> 
> http://deltagearinc.com/kit-and-tools/kit/dlab-study-guide.php
> 
> Good luck!


 
X2 for the book. It helped me improve from 85 to 108.


----------



## pardus (Jun 7, 2013)

Short Round said:


> I believe that it also factors into what category language DOD schools like the one in Monterey will train you in. Not sure if the score prerequisites for the various languages are set in stone or if they're waiverable based on other factors.
> 
> 85-CAT I
> 90-CAT II
> ...


 
That's the old scoring system, it's more difficult now. I don't know the specifics but my 103 only quals me for a cat 2 language now.


----------



## Short Round (Jun 7, 2013)

The best info I could find for current language requirements was a Wikipedia article, not exactly the most reliable source but it seems to fit the description of being more difficult.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defense_Language_Aptitude_Battery 

CAT I - 95
CAT II - 100
CAT III - 105
CAT IV - 110 

This was the only search result I could find that didn't post the old scores. Thanks for letting me know about the change, our career jammer has been briefing the old scores for guys doing lat moves that require the DLAB.


----------



## goon175 (Jun 7, 2013)

To be clear, what I was referencing only applies to Army trying to make an MOS change. DLI has not changed who they will accept, so if your score qualifies you for a certain category of languages, and your branch gives you the thumbs up, then your good to go.


----------



## Brill (Jun 7, 2013)

Well, it's not really a "DLI" thing but rather a service specific issue.  I scored an 85 (on the old scale) but was able to attend a CAT III class, which required a 95.  Not sayin' nothin', just sayin'.   Quite a bit of debate surrounds the DLAB: is it an effective predictor of ability to learn a language?  Scholars strongly disagree however it is EASY to deliver and score so it appears to do the job as intented.

Regardless of score, motivation is more important.

AR 11-6

Section II
Qualification via the Defense Language Aptitude Battery
3–3. Description
The DLAB provides a quantitative estimate of the aptitude of a person to learn a foreign language in a formal training program. The minimum qualifying DLAB score is determined by language difficulty category (LDC). Within their respective components, the Commander of AHRC St. Louis, and the Director, ARNG will ensure compliance with DLAB entry requirements. *Waivers to DLAB requirements for Army personnel may only be approved by the SPM, **(DAMI–OPO). Requests for waivers should include mitigating factors such as evidence of prior foreign language **training or experience, especially in the language to be trained.* Qualifying DLAB scores by LDC are as follows:

a. Category I: 95 or higher.
b. Category II: 100 or higher.
c. Category III: 105 or higher.
d. Category IV: 110 or higher.

The list is posted in the Linguist Knowledge Network Files on the Linguist Knowledge Network on the Army Knowledge Online (AKO) Web site (https://www.us.army.mil/suite/page/179065).
The U.S. Army Special Operations Command (USASOC) sets the qualifying DLAB scores for special operations forces (SOF) Soldiers selected for non DLIFLC resident basic language courses.


----------



## RetPara (Jun 10, 2013)

You passed?  WTF are you whining for?  I held the record for "Lowest Score Ever Recorded On the DLAB" for the better part of ten fucking years!!!  I am serious, they actually made a new category for me; "May Be Able To Dress and Perform Personal Hygiene With Enough Training".  Hell my 1SG actually registered me for English as a Second Language just to screw with me......


----------



## Florida173 (Jun 20, 2013)

85 on my first attempt.  69 on my second attempt.  Over 100 on my 3rd and final attempt.

Fun times and the test has nothing to do with your ability to learn a language.  I'd say age is the biggest factor, but not necessarily only factor.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 21, 2013)

Dang, they did change it big time...
Back in 2000 I wanna say I scored a 80 something and that put me in CAT 2....:wall:

My sister scored the highest the recruiter ever saw at Meps and got Mandarin Chinese or something CAT 4
She downgraded to Russian and had some super hot roommates out at DLI....

"And I know......."


----------



## Florida173 (Jun 21, 2013)

I think they've changed since last time I took it back in '04


----------



## chaarsadobeest (Jun 30, 2013)

They're putting together a "DLAB 2" as we speak... I was required to participate in a study when I in-processed at DLI a couple months back.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Jul 1, 2013)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Dang, they did change it big time...
> Back in 2000 I wanna say I scored a 80 something and that put me in CAT 2....:wall:
> 
> My sister scored the highest the recruiter ever saw at Meps and got Mandarin Chinese or something CAT 4
> ...


 
Go on.... 

Oh, DLAB 2, that sucks. Hopefully it's a better gauge than that abortion of an exam....  Gotta keep this on topic..... but go on Sponge


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 2, 2013)

It was circa Aug 1996 in the year of our LORD, two weeks before I shipped off to BASIC.

I remember it like it was yesterday!!!!
We just finished Surfing off the coast of Cali, waves were easily 60 ft tall and the sun was brutal...
My sisters roomy was a goddess....wearing a half body suit perfect TAN smelt like angel urine.
In fact, we all wore half suits based on the water temp that far up north near the arctic circle.
The goddess of water and PT and everything holy was named Natashi, fitting for being a Russian student, but who I am to judge.
She asked me to help her get out of her surfing gear and into her sun dress....which showed off most of her prison tats and I was totally into them!

I mean...uhhh.....with my help I was able to get her quickly transitioned into her "beach ware"
Soon after, she called me over to put sun screen on her whole body and bugged me until I gave in.
Which didn't make any sense because it was night time and the sun was down and the moon was out but I fell for her trickery and put the sun block on as asked.

We had to leave the beach around 2300 hrs due to the fact a few of the night surfers were eaten by Killer Whales...you know that happens....
I jumped in and saved a couple lives but I'm only one person!
The news people showed up but I am humble and laid low until we all moved back to base and went for a 3 mile midnight beer run nekid.
They beat me BADD.....I ran a PR of 18 min....which at the time I could do 15 but since you had to drink 1 bottle of tequilla, a 24 pak of coors light, smoke 8 banna peels and drink snake venom I thought it was pretty good..........:blkeye:
These chicas could do all the above in under 18 min so I lost.....I don't know how...since I was a 18 yr old male that looked like a cross between Hercules and Zeus !!!
What I do know is I was in love.
We went back to the B's...that's barracks for you newbs.....and it was then I recognized my sister's room dawg!

She was the black haird girl from Coyote ugly but hotter in person....and sweaty now from the run...and she smelt of hops and FREEDOM and king cobra venom!!!!
She let me touch her abs, then we made out.....

And then......I pulled out my guitar and started playing a love song that made her fall in love with me even more.....


















I just made all that up....but that would be cool though.....
I can't even remember where I park my car if I'm in WAL-MART for more then 15 min....:die:


----------



## Short Round (Jul 8, 2013)

With regards to the 0211 community does a prospective DLI student have any say in language assignment? Or, as I'm assuming is the case, does it depend on team assignment/needs of operating theater?


----------



## Poetic_Mind (Jan 24, 2014)

I didn't want to make a new thread, so I'll just jump into this one. 

I recently went in to set up my DLAB sometime soon, and just learned that people can't just keep retaking this exam as they will. There are two chances, and a third upon a waiver. Interesting, as it was explained to me, it's supposed to protect the integrity of this exam? I only wanted to take it once to become familiar with it with hopes of doing well on it when it counts, if I happen to score low, but it seems as if that is the very thing the Army wants to prohibit. 

Just thought that was an interesting development I discovered regarding the DLAB.

V/R,
PM


----------



## devilbones (Jan 29, 2014)

I took it in 2003 and they wouldnt let me retake the exam.  I passed with a 104 but they said because I passed I cannot retake.


----------

